# Shoujo Overdose



## EPIC (Jul 22, 2009)

Story: Kazamiya Karunuki was born into a family of Succubi. Succubi are demon women who charm their way into men's hearts and steal their soul. Basically, Karunuki is the only guy in the familya, and since he, too, is a succubus, he has been through the torment of girls constantly chasing after him. Seeing as how her son hasn't come to grips with his "inner succubus," his mother has taken the liberty of enrolling him into an all-girl's school named Oni Shoujo High School. In Oni Shoujo High School, there are nothing but spirits, vampires, werewolves, demons, and all kinds of mythological creatures. The school is ruled by a hiearchy, where the most powerful student becomes the queen of the school through various ways. The only way Karunuki can get home is through becoming the top of the school himself. Thus, starting his new life in his own personal hell called Oni Shoujo High School

Rules of the School: Rule #1) ONLY girls can join this thread. I'm the only exception because I created this thread for them, and I added a boy character just for comedic reasons. Anyways, no boys, except for me, are allowed is what I'm saying. 

Rule #2) No godmodding, power-playing, or any of that kind of stuff. A thousand RPs said this a thousand times, so I'm not going to elaborate.

Rule #3) Have fun and be original. This is practically your world, the only reason why I would be in here is just to talk to you guys about what we should do next. 
-----------------------------

Truthfully, Karunuki didn't know what to do right now. He was standing right in front of the door of the school. Once he walks through there, there is no turning back. He sighed and looked back at the empty yard that was the front lawn of the school, then took up all courage and walked in. The school was alot busier than he imagined. He didn't realize there would be THAT many girls here, now he definitely has things to worry about. He walked quietly passed the deluge of girls into his dorm, Dorm 13A, even the number of his dorm was a bad omen. He walked in and sat down on one of the bunks, then put his stuff. He began thinking on what to do now and how to make sure that no girl realizes that he was a boy.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 26, 2009)

Lenai suddenly entered the dorm 13A, not even thinking she might be interrupting someone. Few moments later, she noticed a very cute girl on one of the bunks.

"Ooh I am so sorry!", Lenai said. A girl had a cute ponytail and she looked all cute and cuddly to her. "Waah, you are so adorable~*♥ *!"
Lenai dropped her books and hurried to sit alongside the girl. She was hugging her, no - squeezing her for a couple of minutes but then she realized what she has done.
"Ooh I am so sorry! Again!" She chuckled. "Somehow, I feel like hugging cute girls. Anyway, I'm Momui Lenai. I am in class 2F so, as a freshman, feel free to ask me anything you need, 'kay? I am also your roommate in this dorm so let's be friends!"

She got up and looked through the window. "Damn, it's going to rain. Oh, do you like plums or peaches more?"


----------



## EPIC (Jul 26, 2009)

Soon, a girl finally came in through the door, already infatuated with Karunuki to the point where she hugged him out of random. She thankfully realized what she was doing and let go, then apologized, leaving no time for Karu to speak. Finally, she ended her introduction with the most random question Karunuki has ever heard. "Ummm...." Karunuki began, trying to form words. He was so nervous, he started acting in a very cute and shy manner, "My name is... Karunuki... I mean, Kazamiya Karunuki. Ummm... peaches, I guess..." Karunuki, himself, couldn't believe how well he was acting, but tried hard not to show signs of it being an act.


----------



## No One (Jul 26, 2009)

Yuki was going into random dorms in order to scare girls. She was wearing a mask that was supposed to represent what Humans thought Oni looked like. When they looked nothing of the sort. Her head shot into many dorms yelling, "Rawr!". Which could be heard numerous times throughout the hall. Her head popped into 13A, "Rawr!", she yelled again, in hopes of scaring the female occupants of the dorm. As she yelled she tripped, her legs flying out from under her, and fell onto her stomach onto the floor. She laid there for a few seconds before, "Ow...", Came faintly from the floor, Yuki sprang up suddenly, mask now in her hand. Her black hair fell back into her three bangs and the rest swept back, two small horns barely visible from her hair protruded from the right side of her head. She stood straight and quickly changing the subject before anyone in the dorm could discuss her majestic fall. "Can you believe this is what they think we look like?". She questioned as she held out the mask in front of her.

Yuki noticed a new face across the room, and dropped the mask and again quickly changing the subject, ran over to Karunuki. Her face coming within inches of the other. "I have never seen you before, and I know everyone here...". Her right eye widened, and her fang dug a little into her bottom lip, not in boredom, but in confusion. The Demon eyed the new one, her hand slowly came up in front of Karunuki's face. Yuki's hand then moved forward poking Karunuki in the cheek, "Poke.", she said as her finger hit Karunuki's cheek.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 27, 2009)

"*Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah~!!!*", Lenai screamed when Yuki poked Karunuki's cheek. She gave her a disgusted look. Then she observed Yuki for a couple of moments. "Not cute.", Lenai mumbled. "Anyway, my name is Momoi Lenai. You can call me 'mama' or 'Goddess of Earth'. And thiiis~", she hugged Karunuki. "~is my cute little daughter Karunuki. She likes peaches more than plums!" Lenai liked cute girls. Not _liked liked_, but she liked hugging them, squeezing them, cooking for them and such. There are a lot of cute girls in Oni Shoujo High School, but none of them was as cute as Karunuki. Karunuki was special. "And I guess you are... Nagoya Yuki? Which class are you in? And, do you like bananas or apples more?"


----------



## EPIC (Jul 27, 2009)

Karunuki was a little shocked at first when Yuki just jumped in, but thought indifferently of her when she fell. "Is this chick serious?" he thought. Then she pulled the worst looking mask Karunuki has ever seen, "Well, that's what they think of you guys..." he continued to think. Then, she randomly came to him and put her face dangerously close to his and poked him on his cheek. Lenai, then, began to ramble on about some mother crap, then said something about Karunuki being her daugther, "Daughter..." Karunuki thought. "Ummm... Hi..." he said to Yuki as he continued his cute act. Then, Lenai randomly hugged him, "Waaaahhh!" he cried in an even more cute manner.


----------



## No One (Jul 27, 2009)

Yuki eyed Karunuki a little longer before turning to look at Lenai as she hugged Karunuki. In which Karunuki gave the response of 'Waaaaah!'. Yuki back flipped over onto a desk across the room, she landed very lightly onto the desk. The small furniture only moved slightly before resting back into place it was before. The girl sat crouched upon the desk her hands holding the edge. "Well it doesn't look like your 'Daughter'", she said 'daughter' at the same time she made fake quotations in the air with her hands,"is very happy.". The Oni fixed her head band a little, which caused her bangs to move back and forth slightly. She gave a faint smile after Lenai stopped talking, "Yes I am Nagoya Yuki.", Yuki said as she ran her right hand through her dark black hair, the hand came back up to feel the two horns protruding from her head, one in front of the other, coming out at the right diagonal. "Hm, good question. And I would say apples." 

Yuki gave another faint smile towards the two across. The small desk shook a little as the Demon disappeared. In a instant, she was behind Lenai and Karunuki, "Hey who wants to scare some people?", Yuki quietly asked. "It could be fun!". She said as she raised her arms up into the air.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 27, 2009)

Karunuki looked at Yuki with a nervous expression as she back flipped on top of a desk and fixed her headband. She commented on the fact that he cried when Lenai hugged him, saying that he wasn't happy about it, even though it was just a reaction. She continued to introduce herself and answer Lenai's strange question. Then, Yuki just randomly came out of nowhere behind Karunuki, "Waah! Don't... Don't do that!" Karunukid said scared, "A-Anyways... why would we... why would we want... to scare people? I mean, I know you're a demon... and all, but... wouldn't you get in trouble?"
------------
Story Observer's First Appearance!

Hello, I'm the Story Observer! As you can see, I'm just a simple talking cat, but I am also Karunuki's guide. As he just noted, Yuki can get in big trouble for scaring the students. In fact, all Oni are FORBIDDEN from doing anything naughty, even the smallest crime! I know, its ironic, especially since the school is named after the founder, who happens to be an Oni herself. Anyways, since its her first crime in the school year, Yuki will be given a light punishment, if you can consider it light. In fact, the Executioner should make her appearance in 3... 2... 1...
-------------
Suddenly, a woman comes into the dorm unannounced and slams the door. She was a very beautiful, like most in the school, having a very adult physique and blonde hair which complimented her golden, beast-like eyes. "Nagoya Yuki!" She called, "He are hereby punished for your haneous acts in school, and it hasn't even started yet."
"Punishment!? But... she's a Oni, isn't she? Isn't that what she does?" Karunuki came in, sounding a little more like himself.
"I know she is, that's why she's being punished. She can't just go around scaring people. So, I'm sealing her."
"Sealing?"
The woman walked towards Yuki and tapped her on the forehead.


----------



## No One (Jul 27, 2009)

Yuki gave a disgusted look as the 'Executioner' came into the room. Whom started yelling at her. Nagoya's head fell into her hands, and after a few seconds her black haired head rose. "But it is in all good fun!", the Demon pleaded. Her red eyes glared at the woman. Whom slowly walked over. Yuki stood up straight and put one hand on her hip. "Well..", she manged to say before the woman touched her forehead. Her head leaned back and her body froze and she stopped talking.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 29, 2009)

"Ahhh! Yuki!" Karunuki called out to her, "What have you done?"
"I sealed off her speech, so she won't be able to talk for the next month." Said the executioner. "The only way to shorten the penalty time is if she was able to get some good student merits." The woman placed a badge on Yuki's shirt, "This is proof that you are under a punishment sealing. If anyone sees you doing anything unlawful in this school, the sealing will become worse." Then, the woman finally walked towards the door, leaving the room in a long state of silence until Karunuki became concerned for Yuki's well-being. "Umm... will you be okay?" he asked.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 29, 2009)

"Poor thing.", Lenai commented on Yuki's situation. She was kind of glad Yuki was punished for scaring her cute Karunuki, but she also felt pity that she could not talk. '_Oh well._', Lenai thought. '_At least she can eat my homemade cake with apples and peaches._' 

She looked at Karunuki's face. "Umm... will you be okay?" Karunuki asked. It seemed like she was concerned about Yuki. "Really, will you be okay?", Lenai asked with a smile. "Oh, wait!" She picked up her notebook and gave it to Yuki. "My cute Karunuki, do you have a pencil?"


----------



## No One (Jul 29, 2009)

Yuki fell to her knees onto the ground. Her mouth formed a pout. Her elbow rested on her leg and held her head up as she sat there. The Oni just sat there even though the others were questioning her on her well-being. They looked worried for her. Soon Lenai thrust a notebook into her hands and then started asking Karunuki for a pencil. Yuki sat there waiting for the others, and she pondered if there was a way out of this seal. Her deep red eyes wandered around the room for the first time, since she didn't have much to do know.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 29, 2009)

Nemu walked down the hallway, scribbling pictures in her sketchbook, while looking for dorm 12A. Out of her pereferal vision she noticed a sign of what looked to be 12A, she walked in and sat down on one of the beds as she continued to finish off her sketch. Much to her dismay, she accidently walked into dorm 13A.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 29, 2009)

Karunuki kind of pondered on the situation as Yuki began to sit on her knees. Lenai, then, asked for a pencil. Of course, Karunuki looked into his bag of various things. Thankfully, there was a pencil, so he passed it to Lenai, who needed it. Suddenly, ever-so-suddenly, another girl came in, scribbling something in her notebook. Noticing that she was solely fixated on the notebook, and didn't the current situation on what's happened, Karunuki tried to speak to her until the school intercom came on. "Alright, kiddies, its time for school. So head out to your classes and have a good year!" said the intercom. Karunuki pulled out and looked into his list of classes. Seemingly, Oni and Succubuses went to one section of the school, so that means that he'll be in the same classes as Yuki. So, he grabbed his school things and walked out of the room, then headed towards Room 666, Arts of Mischief and Trickery.


----------



## No One (Jul 30, 2009)

As the intercom went off to tell the students to go to class, Yuki dropped the notebook onto the ground and grabbed onto Karunuki. Who dragged Yuki all the way to class and inside. Once they were inside the confines of the classroom Yuki, let go of Karunuki. Whom didn't even notice Yuki being dragged. The Oni fell to the floor and laid there as the other students piled in. Many of them looking at her funny and laughing that she already has gotten in trouble. After most of the students got there, she proceeded to crawl to a desk in the back by the window. Yuki pulled herself up and plopped into the seat, both of her elbows on the desk supporting her head up. Her black hair fell down, blocking her eyes. Her body and mouth made the movements for a 'sigh' yet no sound was heard.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 30, 2009)

Karunuki casually walked into the classroom until he heard something plop on the floor. He turned around and noticed that some students were laughing at Yuki, who must've climbed on his back when he left. She got up and lazily crawled to the back of the classroom. Of course, Karunuki couldn't help but feel a little awkward and just sat next to her, while she was supposedly sighing. 

Soon, a tall, half- naked, volumptuous vixen, wearing nothing but a bikini walked in. The class immediately shut their mouths when the woman walked to her desk. She put her stuff down, and started writing her name, "Ms. Miya Umura." She turned to the class and started observing all of them, trying to see if there is anyone that stood out. Then, she walked towards the back of the class towards Karunuki and Yuki. She raised their heads up and glared at the two, "Wow, you got caught already? How pathetic..." She commented on the seal placed on Yuki. "And you..." She stared deeply into Karunuki's eyes. "You're a succubus?" She asked him, Karunuki nodded. "Well, this might be interesting. I could finally teach some 'Seductive' lessons." She walked back to the front of the class and sat on her desk, "Alright, kiddos, our first lesson is the basics of being a demon."


----------



## No One (Jul 31, 2009)

Yuki watched as the teacher strolled into class, who then wrote her name on the board. The Oni didn't find interest in her name and didn't care to look at the board. The female teacher then scanned the room and found interest in Yuki and Karunuki. As she walked over, Yuki continued not to look. But as she reached there desks the teacher grabbed their faces and pointed them at her. The demon slapped her hand away as she commented on her being punished already, then commented to Karunuki. As the teacher walked back Yuki made a face at her, sticking her tongue out, closing her left eye and pulling the skin under her right eye down.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 31, 2009)

As Karunuki and Yuki left the room, Lenai sighed with disappointment. She picked up the rest of her books on the floor and awkwardly threw them on her bed. Then she noticed a girl in a sailor uniform on one of the beds. She was scribbling something in her sketchbook.
"Hello there?", Lenai smiled and walked closely to the girl. "My name is Momui Lenai, I am in class 2F. How can I help you?"

Except for cooking and knitting, Lenai's hobbies were making friends. She always enjoyed making new friends and learning more and more stuff about them as living beings, but the most precious informations were about their species. That girl with a sketchbook looked pretty normal, except for that cold and abstracted look in her eyes. Lenai couldn't figure out anything about her. '_I wonder if she likes peaches or apples more._', she thought.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 31, 2009)

Karunuki didn't know what to think now. Soon, he'll have to learn some Seductive Arts, which increases the chance of him getting caught. Hopefully, they might be private lessons. Then again, the lessons might just be between the teacher and her Succubus students. If that's the case, then it wouldn't matter either way. 

"Okay, class the main thing about being is a demon is to cause..." Ms. Umura began her lesson until she saw Yuki taunting. "Okay, first rule about being a demon, if you're going to do something, don't get caught or punished for it. Look at that student over there." She pointed towards Yuki and the whole class turned their attention to her. "As you can see, this is what happens to a demon once they try to scare the whole school, and get caught for it." The class just began to laugh their heads off. 

Karunuki couldn't help, but feel sort of sorry for her, and decided to try and stand up for her, "Hey! It can't be helped! Demons have to get caught sometimes right?" He said boldly.
"No, they can't..." Ms. Umura said in a more serious tone. "Ever since the beginning of time, we, Demons, have been the enemy of humans. Whenever we do something to cause mischief, even the slightest crime, we will be slaughtered. Which is why it is a number one rule: Do NOT get caught! Of course, you're a succubus, everything you do is fine." She snickered a little and went back to the board. The class suddenly grew quiet again, and she went back to the lesson.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 31, 2009)

Tsubaki said:


> As Karunuki and Yuki left the room, Lenai sighed with disappointment. She picked up the rest of her books on the floor and awkwardly threw them on her bed. Then she noticed a girl in a sailor uniform on one of the beds. She was scribbling something in her sketchbook.
> "Hello there?", Lenai smiled and walked closely to the girl. "My name is Momui Lenai, I am in class 2F. How can I help you?"
> 
> Except for cooking and knitting, Lenai's hobbies were making friends. She always enjoyed making new friends and learning more and more stuff about them as living beings, but the most precious informations were about their species. That girl with a sketchbook looked pretty normal, except for that cold and abstracted look in her eyes. Lenai couldn't figure out anything about her. '_I wonder if she likes peaches or apples more._', she thought.



Nemu finally finished the drawing, she then set her pen down and closed the sketchbook. After a moment she became aware of her surroundings. She was sitting on a bed and some perky looking girl was smiling at her. After becoming aware of the girl, it then dawned on Nemu that the girl had told Nemu her name and asked her a question. 
"Hello, I am Nemu Mirashuku," Nemu said politely. She then stood up and walked outside of the dorm room to look at the dorm sign. The sign clearly had written on it, dorm 13A. Nemu walked over to dorm 12A and walked inside. As quickly as she walked into dorm 12A, she quickly ran out of the dorm 12A and back to seemingly safe 13A.
"If it is not to much trouble Miss. Momui, was it? May I please bunk with you? The people of dorm 12A, scare the living daylights out of me," Nemu said


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 1, 2009)

Meeko had got to class early in hope that she might be able to get some form of sleep. Her dorm mates, although nice, were a little bit to noisy for her liking, alas things didn't go quite as she planned and some students had come early so she'd just done some extra reading.

Meeko, although she had been nodding off slightly, had been listening to what had been said in the class. Apparently one of the students in class was a succubus. From what she remembered they were pretty rare nowadays. She looked over at the girl the teacher had been talking too and found that her cheeks were starting to go red. That wasn't possible. From what she remembered about succubuses they only affected the opposite sex, unless....

Meeko went even more red, she was pretty sure she didn't lean that way, but she decided to make sure with the teacher so she raised her hand.

"Miss do succubuses affect all genders not matter what or do they only affect people who are only attracted to that gender?"


----------



## EPIC (Aug 1, 2009)

During her lecture, Ms. Umura saw a girl raise her hand and aske a question, "Miss, do succubuses affect all genders no matter what or do they only affect people who are only attracted to that gender?"
"A very interesting question... Why don't you tell us, Miss Sucubus?" Ms. Umura pointed towards Karunuki. 
Karunuki, then, turned red and became kind of embarassed, "Ah! I don't... I mean... Uhhh!" After trying to gain his composure, he finally decided to stand up and walked over to the board. He turned around and noticed that most of the class were already attracted to him, but he swallowed up his embarassment and began writing, "Well, you see... we succubuses are basically demons in human form. At first, we were just basic demons, but our numbers were so small, we decided to fornicate with the humans in order to reproduce, since we couldn't do it ourselves for several reasons. First, we just decided to rape some of them, but after getting caught several times, our numbers remained small. So, we decided to take the form of attractive humans, and since then flourished. Uhh... Basically, we only attract people who are attracted us, guy or girl." Ms. Umura chuckled a little and walked over to him, then poked him in his forehead, "First Rule of Teaching: Don't talk too much."
Karunuki rubbed his forehead, then walked over to his seat. He looked from side to side and noticed that the class was still paying attention to him. What really caught his attention was a girl with a perverted look on her face, closing her legs and quietly huffing and puffing. He didn't want to think about what she was imagining and just hurried back to his seat.


----------



## No One (Aug 2, 2009)

Yuki sat barely listening to the teacher now. Her head lightly propped on her left arm, her gaze directed out of the window. A breeze blew through the trees and some birds flew by happily. Her attention to the outside world was cut by a girl opposite the classroom to Yuki, whom raised her hand and spoke up. The girl asked a very interesting question, one of which Yuki did not know herself. But that isn't what caught her attention the most. It was when Karunuki walked up front to answer it that was the most interesting. Karunuki explained a little about a Succubus. Saying that they attract whatever person is attracted to them. Then why was it that Yuki felt a strange fire of attraction towards Karunuki, as she spoke. The demon wasn't attracted to girls, she was sure of this.

The wheels of Yuki's mind turned, she didn't feel right about this. She assumed something was up. Feeling fishy about the situation, Yuki promptly raised her hand. Even though she had no idea if she was going to be called on or not, due to the inability to talk, and the fact that she doubted highly that Ms. Umura liked her.


----------



## Tsubaki (Aug 2, 2009)

"If it is not to much trouble Miss. Momui, was it? May I please bunk with you? The people of dorm 12A, scare the living daylights out of me," Nemu said.
"Sure, sure.", Lenai replied. She chuckled and stepped out of the dorm. "We should hurry. I think we're already late."

Lenai hated schools. This was her third time in Oni Shoujo High School and it was no fun with Karunuki not being around. Her cute little cheeks and shiny bright eyes... And soft bright hair... It made Lenai happy - probably because Karunuki's appearance reminds Lenai of her little sister's.

"Oni Shoujo High School, here I come.", she mumbled. '_I am so going to bake that cake tonight._'


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 2, 2009)

Meeko couldn't believe the answer that had been given, although she tried her best not to show it on her face. She watched as Karunuki returned to her seat, and found herself glaring intently at the back of Karunuki's head once she'd sat back down. With all the will power she could muster she tore her eyes away to look outside the window, her face still slightly warm. She tried her best to focus on outside while resting her head on one of her hands and thought to herself.

_Maybe I'm just feeling a bit feverish. Afterall,_ she glanced back to Karunuki with one eyebrow raised and a small spark of anger in her eyes, _there's no way I'm attracted to a girl._

With that she gave a small hmph and continued to stare outside ignoring pretty much the rest of the lesson. It was stuff she pretty much knew anyway since she'd done some reading in the past out of interest. However that interest had dwindled, but now...she had an urge to do some more reading on the subject.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 3, 2009)

"Thank you, Miss.Momui," Nemu said graciously. Nemu then proceded to follow Lenai out of the dorm and to class. As she walked she took a peak at the drawing the she drew earlier. It was a picture of a girl with an equal sign next to her and then a mouse trap. Nemu looked at the picture with a puzzled look.
"Well that's weird," Nemu said out loud.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 4, 2009)

Ms. Umura was lecturing on the Art of Deception. Supposedly, Deception can be executed in more than one way, and has been used since the beginning of time. She pointed directly at Karunuki, saying that succubuses use their seductiveness in order to deceive their target. In any case, Karunuki wasn't really paying attention. He was too wrapped up in the discomfort of most of the class staring at him. "Ms. Umura." he called.
"Yes, Karu." Ms. Umura replied with an angry intent in her voice.
"Can I go to the bathroom? I'm kind of feeling sick..."
"Alright, you can go, but if you're feeling sick, go to the nurse's office."
"Yes, ma'am." Karunuki left outside the class and ran right into the bathroom.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 5, 2009)

Nemu suddenly felt the urge to use the bathroom, it must of been from the two bottles of water she had to drink when she woke up earlier today.
"Miss. Momui, I'll catch up with you later, I need to use the lavatory," Nemu said informantly. Nemu followed the signs pointing to the nearest girls bathroom, as she got closer to the door, she saw some girl run into bathroom with such speed. 
"Hmm...Wonder what's wrong with her?" Nemu pondered out loud. Nemu then walked into the girl's bathroom.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 5, 2009)

Karunuki finally made it to the restroom and took a large breathe of "fresh" air as he went in. He felt relieved now that he got out of that classroom. He walked into one of the one of toilets and whizzed it out until he suddenly heard the door open, then close behind him. He forgotten to close the door behind him. He turned around and noticed that there was a strange, blonde- haired girl in the bathroom as well. "Aahhh!" He screamed.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 7, 2009)

(OOC: I'm just going to assume that Karunuki forgot to close the the stall door.)

Nemu walked into the bathroom and heard the girl scream. Nemu's eyes' started to drift from the woman's head down to her feet. Her eyes' then jolted back up to the girl's mid-section. Within a few seconds Nemu, realized she was a he.
"Oh, so that's what that drawing meant? Relax, I won't tell anyone about this. I'm quite aware that everyone has there dirty little secrets," Nemu said calmy with a hint of reassurance in her voice. Nemu then flipped through her sketch book to a picture of a guy dressed up as a girl doing his business, Nemu then showed in to the guy in front of her.
"When I first had this vision, I thought it was just another tranny my mother brought home, but turns out it must of been you," Nemu said. Nemu strolled over to the row of sinks and pulled out some mascara from her bag and started to apply some to her eyelashes.
"I'm Nemu Mirashuku by the way. So if you don't mind me asking, why is a crossdresser like you here at a school like this?" Nemu asked curiouslly.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 7, 2009)

At first, Karunuki was too shocked to move, speak, or even breathe, until he heard the heavenly words "I won't tell" come from this divine angel's voice. After he just relaxed, but quickly pulled up his spandex. "Uhhh... thanks." He looked at the picture she was holding, "You must have strange visions. Anyways, again, thanks, at least I can finally rid myself of the girlish act for at least a  couple of minutes." He sunk his head, then splashed it with water. "You see, I'm an succubus, an incubus technically, but I've been chased by so many girls I got sick of it. So, my mother forced me to crossdress and come into this school in order to come to grips with my succub- I mean, incubus instincts." He sighed a little then looked at the woman's face. "Oh well, I'm guessing that more than half the school is probably in love with me already, it'll be another couple of months before they start confessing their so-called 'love' to me."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 7, 2009)

"You're mother sounds like a sadist," Nemu said. She could feel some kind of sympathy for him. She looked at the guy, she felt absolutely no attraction towards him. Of course, being an ice spirit she had a heart of ice.
"I'm an ice spirit with watcher abilities. So for the record, you won't be expecting any confessions of love from me. I have an heart of ice," Nemu said informantly.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 7, 2009)

Karunuki's mind fluttered completely out of his head. He could believe his ears. Ever since he was a little child, he has been wishing for a woman that would not be attracted to him. Not only did she calmly address the fact that he was a guy, she even assured him of her not being attracted to him at all. Yet, even though he was happy, he felt strange, as if he had to get her attracted to him. He just ignored this feeling and went back to being happy, though he tried to conceal.
"Thanks... I need a girl like you."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 7, 2009)

"Well, I guess everyone needs a friend," Nemu said. Nemu then realized something, this guy was probably her first friend. 
"So Mr.Crossdresser, I don't think you gave me your name yet," Nemu said.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 7, 2009)

"Kazamiya Karunuki." Karunuki replied bluntly. "Just call me Karu for short." He sat up and brushed his hair with his hands, then put on his girlish act again. "Well, I have to go back to class, I think I spent too much  time here. Thanks for the relief, I needed it." Karu smiled at her, then walked out of the bathroom. When he went back in, he realized that he room was empty. "Uhh... what happened to the class?" he asked.
"They all went back to their dorms." Said Ms. Umura. 
"Oh, okay..." Karu left out of the room, then went back to Dorm 13A.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 7, 2009)

"No problem Karu-san," Nemu said. As soon as Karu left, Nemu looked at her watch, it was close to lunch time.
"Guess I'll go back to my dorm," Nemu said. She look a quick look in the bathroom mirror to see if she looked okay, she did. She put her mascara back in her bag and left the bathroom to go back to her dorm, dorm 13A.


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 7, 2009)

Meeko was so glad that class was finally over and made her way back to her dorm. However once she reached her dorm she was mildly intriguded to find all her stuff in boxes outside of it and a note upon it. 

She plopped down her bad and opened the note and let her eyes wander across the words written there.

Dear Kendo
As you may have noticed your stuff is all packed up. Your dorm mates have come to me several times about how uncomfortable they feel around you. Apparently you have a habit of upsetting people and once again I must swap you to another dorm. I understand that you...have a way with words is probably the best way to put it. Your new dorm will be 13A, and you are to move there immediately. Maybe this time your dorm mates will understand you a little better and you can make a little more effort.

Yours sincerely

The head of school.

Meeko sighed. Once again her bluntness had ostracised her from her dorm mates. Sure she may have told one she was the most hideous creature she'd ever seen but she didn't think she'd take that offensively, I mean she was a swamp demon, she thought being ugly was something to be proud of for them. She'd also probably told some of the girls things they hadn't wanted to hear about themselves on several occassions but she didn't see why that was such a problem

Meeko picked up her bag and her boxes and made her way to 13A. When she arrived she plonked her stuff down in the doorway, before walking straight in and inspecting the dorm, not paying much attention to anyone there.


----------



## Tsubaki (Aug 8, 2009)

Lenai was sulking.

"I lost Karunuki _and_ Nemu.", she muttered to her herself in anger while walking out of the classroom. "Do they want to be... friends with me?"

'_There is no such thing... friendship... is a lie._'

"Doubt it."

She pinched her cheek two seconds later. "Come on, Lenai. Stop thinking like that. _It is_ true that she abandoned you in those times... and _it is_ true that _she_ stole beloved man from you... And it definitely is true that she killed your little sister... but... you revenged, right?"

She blankly looked around. No cute girls at all. '_But I will ignore Karunuki. She left me, too._'

Lenai chuckled while remembering about that incident 48 years ago. "Bitch paid for what she did. Time for more acting, hm?" She silently walked into the dorm 13A.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 8, 2009)

Karunuki walked around the hallways towards Dorm 13A. As he walked into the room, he noticed that Lenai and Meeko made it there first. "H-hi... Lenai..." He began, putting on his girlish act again, "and... you must be... Meeko... right?"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemu walked back to dorm 13A, taking notice of where various places where in the school. Nemu managed to make it back to dorm 13A. Noticed that Karu and Lenai where in the dorm, along with another girl.
"Hello again, Karu and Miss.Momui," Nemu said in a greeting manner.


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 9, 2009)

Meeko looked towards the girl that had just said her name and immediately recognised her as the girl from class. 

"Yeah I'm Meeko."

Meeko scanned Karunuki briefly with her eyes  watching her girlish actions and she found herself very frustrated for some reason, irritated just from watching Karunuki and before she could stop herself she found herself pointing at Karunuki and words coming from her mouth before she could stop them.

"You're annoying," she stated with a frown on her face a slight red hint to her face from the frustration.

What a great way to start off with her dorm mates.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 9, 2009)

Nemu just stood there as the girl, Meeko, called Karu annoying. Nemu then saw the girl's face go from her normal color to slight red.
'Oh my, this is going to be interesting,' Nemu thought. She then let out a slight laugh.


----------



## No One (Aug 9, 2009)

Yuki had slowly made it to her dorm, from not paying attention at all in class, to almost not noticing that class was over. She was the last one to the 13A dorm, everyone was standing around, yet she just ignored them. Yuki was already depressed that she couldn't talk now, which made her want to do absolutely nothing all the time. The demon slouched her way to her bed dragging her feat across the floor, her fang digging into her bottom lip. She slumped down onto her bed and her mouth again made the motion of sighing yet nothing came out. Yuki turned her head away from the people in the room and stared at the wall.


----------



## Tsubaki (Aug 10, 2009)

As Lenai walked into the dorm, she saw an unknown girl. She was neither pretty nor cute. Lenai sighed.
'_I shouldn't judge people by their appearance._', she thought with an odd smile on her face.
Karunuki walked into to the dorm in a really cute manner. "H-hi... Lenai..." she said. "and... you must be... Meeko... right?"
'_Oh? They know each other?_', Lenai thought.
Nemu walked in the dorm.
'_What is this? Some sort of meeting place?_' Lenai sighed.
"Hello again, Karu and Miss. Momui." Nemu said in a greeting manner. 
"Yeah I'm Meeko.", that girl finally replied to Karunuki. Then she just randomly pointed her finger at Karunuki and said: "You're annoying."

Lenai gasped and angrily looked away. '_I was supposed to ignore Nemu and Karunuki._', she thought while pinching herself again. Lenai noticed Yuki on one of the bunks. She looked pretty down and Lenai decided to help her. No matter what, she wanted Yuki to feel better. 

Out of nowhere, she grabbed an apple and gave it to Yuki. "Here.", she said and smiled honestly, for the first time she got here.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 10, 2009)

"You're annoying." Said Meeko with a very frustrated look on her face. Karunuki acted as if he was shocked and hurt by those words and let out a small cry. Then, he began to from fake tears that slowly dripped from his cheeks, "I'm sorry... I didn't mean... to annoy you." He apologized. Then, he look at Yuki who had walked into the dorm as if she was a depressed girl who had just had her heartbroken. He wanted to say something, but he couldn't, Lenai took care of that. He nervously continued to his bunk and sat on it, then a thought came through his head, "Ummm... who's sitting in which bunk?" He asked. "I could sit in the bottom bunk... if anyone wants the top or the middle ones..."


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 10, 2009)

Meeko felt bad for a second then found herself more annoyed. What was with those tears? They annoyed Meeko even more.
"I'm sorry... I didn't mean... to annoy you."

Meeko inwardly noted that Karunuki was actually annoying her more now but decided to leave it at that.

"It's fine," she muttered quickly, turning her head away to she two girls she hadn't noticed before. She watched as one gave an apple to the other and smiled. She blinked a few times before walking over to her boxes digging through some stuff and pulling out a small rectangle object which looked like a electronic dictionary and walked over to the girl who had been given the apple. She typed a few words into the machine which the machine then said, "I don't have any need for this..." then Meeko dropped it on Yuki.

"...so you can have it," Meeko finished. She then found herself looking towards Lenai, "You have good teeth," she muttered, which was probably an awkward way of telling Lenai to smile more or something. She then heard Karnunuki speak again.

"Ummm... who's sitting in which bunk?" He asked. "I could sit in the bottom bunk... if anyone wants the top or the middle ones..."

This caused Meeko to spin around quickly. She was praying on the inside that one of the bottom bunks were free. In her last dorm she'd had the top one and unfortunately the ladders had a tendency to go 'missing' and well it was a bit awkward climbing to the top bunk when she was so damn short.

"I'd like a bottom one," she quickly said with the smallest bit of panic in her voice.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 10, 2009)

Nemu stopped to think about which bunkl she wanted. She liked the idea of having a middle bunk, but wasn't sure if she could survive if for some reason the support beams of the bunk failed and caused the beds to collapse. She's probably be crushed to death. The top bunk seemed okay, but there was the issue of if she fell out of bed or if she accidently hit her head on the ceiling. Nemu walked over to one of the bunk beds and stared at one of the support beams. 
"They seem sturdy enough," Nemu mumbled to herself. She then looked up at the top bunk of the bunk bed, it looked like there was plenty of room between the bed and the ceiling. It was a bit of a tough decision. She went through the pros and cons again in her head and finally came to a decision.
"I guess I'll take one of the top bunks," Nemu said.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 11, 2009)

Karunuki sighed exhaustedly and decided to take a look out the window, and he couldn't believe his eyes. The sky was nearly black, there were stars everywhere, and the moon was out. It was nighttime! All that time, they spent the entire day in class, and he hadn't realized. "Waahhh! Its nighttime already!?" He noted. "Well, I guess its good night then. I'm going to bed." Karunuki headed out to the girl's hot spring. Hopefully, nothing should happen.
-------------------
Yay! We finally made it passed the first arc. To celebrate, we shall have a mini arc to enjoy the ride. We will now start the sub arc, Nice Hot Trouble!
---------------------------
*Firs Sub: Nice Hot Trouble!*

Karunuki had finally made it to the entrance of the Oni Shouja Hot Spring. It is said that the Hot Spring is on top of an extremely weak geyser that only blows enough water to fill the pool. Karunuki passed through and walked into the large room full of nude girls. He looked around to try and find a place where he wouldn't attract to much attention to himself. So, he walked near farthest end of the pool, took of the towel, then stepped in, sighing in relaxation. Though he tried to prevent from this happening, girls were still attracted by his extremely cute figure. Soon, some daring doll came swimming closer and closer to him, then grabbed him on his chest. "Hello there, cutie." She said seductively. This dashing young lady's name is Momo Yuki. Despite her beautiful appearance, she was the strongest girl in school and has classified as the school beauty. Supposedly, her favorite thing to do is to pick on cute girls, which Karu is commonly classified as. "Now, why are you here all by yourself."
Karunuki continued to cry after being grabbed, then calmed himself down to answer, "No- nothing..." he said childishly.
"Oh my, you really are a cute one. How about we play a little game?"
Karunuki couldn't help but just hope for someone to come to his aid.


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 12, 2009)

Meeko phased out her new dorm mates and put her stuff on one of the bottom bunks. After doing some unpacking she started to search through her suitcase for her towels and wash stuff. She wasn't tierd yet and felt a nice hot bath would help her feel sleepy so she headed towards the hot springs with what was needed in hand.

When she got to changing rooms she quickly undressed and wrapped her towel around herself, only to find it was a little bit tighter in a certain area then usual. 

"I see you guys decided to grow again," she said with a small sigh.

Making her way out to the hotspring she found that there was a bit of a commotion among the masses. As she got in, her towel still wrapped around her, she searced through the masses until she came across the source of the commotion...Karunuki.

"I didn't even realise she left the dorm."

Then she saw her....Momo Yuki.

Meeko felt her face going red. She had issues with this girl more then anyone in the whole school, because she'd lost to her....twice and that hurt Meeko's pride, especially because she felt one had been an unfair loss. But she suddenly found herself getting madder when she saw her grab Karunuki. This made Meeko storm through the water to the other side of the hot spring and pulled Momo Yuki's arm off Karunuki.

"I think that's enough," Meeko said with a deadly coldness dripping in her voice, before letting go of Momo Yuki's arm and walking to Karunuki and grabbing her arm.

"Now if you don't mind I'll be taking my dorm mate where she can bathe in peace."

Before anyone could react Meeko started to drag Karunuki through the water to a more secluded part of the spring, shooting glares at anyone that tried to follow. 

"God you're annoying," she stated once again to Karunuki as she pulled her along. Upon reaching her the selected destination she let go of Karunuki's arm immediately.

"It's because you act so girlish, they all harrass you."

Meeko leaned against the edge of the spring and looked at the taller 'girl', her face going slightly red from what she presumed was because of the hot water.

"I won't harrass you so you can bathe in peace here."

Meeko then found herself looking away. For some reason she didn't feel right looking at Karunuki currently.

_I wonder why?_she thought.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 12, 2009)

Karunuki was in real predicament this time, Yuki was amazingly strong and he couldn't get out of her grasp. Thankfully, Meeko came into the crowd and saved him. Taking her to a spot where no one harassed. "Th- thank you... Meeko." He said to her. "I'm sorry... for causing you... so much trouble." Even though, he thanked her, he felt a strange aura coming from the girl, but he thought it was paranoia and just left it alone. When he turned around to lean on the side of the springs, he felt something squeeze his rear end and started to make a small cry. He turned to see who the culprit is and it turned out to be no other than Yuki. "My, my, you're quite sensitive." Yuki noted making a squeezing motion with her hands.
"P-please... leave me alone." Karunuki retorted softly.
" 'Leave you alone'? Oh baby, since you're so cute, I decided to make you my little playtoy," Yuki laughed, "but somebody had to interrupt our little game." She turned to Meeko, looking at her confidently as she thought about her past victories against her. "Ah yes, little Meeko, its been awhile." She looked down at Meeko's chest and her confidence grew even more. "Wow, even after all this time, you only grew that much!" She mocked, then she took off her towel and flashed her breasts in front of the pair. "How long has it been since you lost to these lovely things, 2 years, 3years?" She closed the towel back up. "It doesn't matter, you'll never reach up to my level." She began laughing a little, then grabbed Karu by his hair as he tried to escape. "You aren't going anywhere." 
"Let go of my hair!" Karu cried.


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 12, 2009)

Meeko felt her eyebrow twitch. Yes Yuki had bigger breasts then her, heck Yuki had bigger breast then anyone, but that wasn't what was annoying her, besides if Meeko had breast Yuki's size with her small stature she'd have a world of back problems in her later life. Although she didn't really enjoy being second place to anyone. However that wasn't what was annoying her. It was the harrassment of Karunuki.

"Let go of my hair!" Karu cried. 

"I think you should let go of her right now, " Meeko said in a voice so deadly that it would have made a dragon run away in fright, "just because your the strongest in this school doesn't mean you can use everyone as your playthings." Then a smirk made a way up to her face, "And just so you know I wouldn't want breasts like you...Miss Saggy Boobs."

With that said Meeko found herself getting into a fighting stance and beckoned with her finger for Yuki to come at her. However she had forgotten about her towel and so...it fell off.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 12, 2009)

Yuki turned around towards Meeko, who suddenly start spewing back taunts as if she had something going on. Yuki couldn't help but laugh, "Seriously, you're challenging me? Of all the stupid things, you had to challenge me, a bull demon." She mocked as she laughed. Karu continued to run from her as his hair became looser and looser from her grip. Then, the mention of her demon kind piqued his interest and made him figure out her weakness. "You're a bull demon?" He asked. "You must be pretty weak..."
"What did you say, you little piece of shit!" Yuki yelled across the spring.
"I said that you're pretty weak for a bull demon, you don't have any horns." Karunuki pointed at the blankness of the woman's overly large forehead. "All bull demons are supposed to have horns on their head, yet you don't have any."
The sudden change in the boy's attitude angered the woman so much that she was about to burst. She was so angered by him, that she completely forgot about Meeko and went on to give Karu a good punch in the face. Thankfully, at the last second, another girl came in and kicked Yuki in the face and made her fall into the pool. This girl's face was so familiar to Karu. In fact, he knew exactly who it was... Karusaki. "Take your hand's off her, you dirty cow!" Karusaki yelled as he knocked Yuki away with his feet, then went on to grab Karunuki.
"Th-thank you..." Karunuki uttered.
"Don't worry, darling, I'll protect you from now on." Karusaki looked at him with loving, caring eyes, which made Karunuki nearly throw up. 
Yuki stood up, angrier than ever, with a horrifyingly bloody nose, "You... You BITCH!" she yelled.


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 12, 2009)

Meeko quickly grabbed her towel and wrapped it back around her, her face bright red with embarrassment.

Suddenly another girl had appeared and kicked Yuki away, before deeming herself Karunuki's protector.

"Don't worry, darling, I'll protect you from now on."

_"Darling?"_

Yuki stood up, angrier than ever, with a horrifyingly bloody nose, "You... You BITCH!" Yuki yelled at the new girl.

Well upon seeing Yuki's face Meeko wasn't going to let an opportunity like this pass up.

"Oh my Yuki, you better go do something about your face. I mean what would all your admirers say if the saw you in such a state, you'd lose your number one beauty status immediately. I mean it's bad enough you don't have horns. Oh and what if you nose is broken, imagine if it healed all crooked a bent," Meeko fake gasped, "yes you should go do something about it right away."

Meeko finished by flashing a fake smile at Yuki.

She then turned to the new girl, "And you, though I thank you for the help, shouldn't say you'll protect her," she indicated to Karunuki to show who she meant by her, "If you do that then she'll never become stronger herself."

Meeko then looked at Karunuki, "The worse kind of people aren't the weakest ones but the ones that do nothing to better themselves."

Meeko then started blushing again. She'd probably said to much and perhaps it came across harshly but it her own way she was trying to help. For some reason she really wanted Karunuki to better herself, but due to her inability to ever admit such a thing she crossed her arms, humphed and looked away.

"Not that I care or anything."


----------



## EPIC (Aug 12, 2009)

(OOC: Sorai- chan, you're not in this picture!)

Karunuki didn't care what was going on around him anymore, looking into the face of his greatest horror was already bad enough. He just stood there frozen in fear. Outside of that, Yuki's face grew as red as the blood from nose. She put her finger to her lip and saw all the red stuff dripping from her finger, then she ran to hurry and fix it. After that, Meeko came in and acknowledged Karusaki, saying that his protection would only hinder Karunuki from becoming stronger. Then, she looked at Karunuki and told him that the worst person is a person who doesn't grow stronger. Though, she sounded pretty cool at the time, she looked like a total idiot because she was only talking to the water. Karunuki had already made his escape back to the dorm faster than anyone can catch him. Quickly, he put on his clothes and hid under the covers, shaking in his bunk and forbading himself from sleeping.


----------



## Tsubaki (Aug 13, 2009)

"Karunuki?", Lenai whispered as Karunuki hid herself under the covers. "Something happened?"

She waited for a response but there wasn't any. Lenai, with the luggage in her hands, was ready to leave. She bit her lip and tried to decide if she should peek inside the covers and give Karunuki a hug. Lenai then chuckled and left a piece of cake next to Karunuki's pillow.

"I wanted to write a letter or something to let my _friends_ know about my absence and then you came in. I'll be absent from school for a couple of days, maybe weeks. Of course, I have the permission from the school staff. Anyway, whatever happened to you, I hope this cake can help you to get over it. There's more on my bunk..."

After that, she walked out of the room, dragging her luggage and sucking a lollipop.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 13, 2009)

Nemu was in her bunk, reading and waiting for everyone to go to sleep. After a little bit of waiting, it seemed like everyone had gone to sleep; with the exception of Lenai, who left the dorm. Nemu quietly crept down the bunk bed ladder and over to her luggage. There she grabbed a towel and her shower things, along with her nightgown(which looked more like a short sun dress). She walked out of the dorm room and walked to where the bathroom showers where. Nemu had a habit of taking cold showers late at night while everyone was sleeping. She went in and examined the bathroom showers.
"At least it's nice to know that no one else is here," she said calmly to herself.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 13, 2009)

*Official First Arc) Karu's Love: Horrible Past*

The next morning, Karunuki "woke up" to an extremely exhausted and drowsy state. He looked at the cake next to him and wondered if he should eat it or not, Lenai did take the time to make for him. He decided to eat it later and finally fell back asleep, since he figured that what he saw last night was just a horrible nightmare. Then, something climbed into his bed. It felt weird, something was rubbing on his butt viciously and a soft breath blew on his neck. He suspected it was some girl trying to hit on him while he was sleeping, but the thing on his butt was very questioning, he was sure he was the only boy in the school. He slowly moved his hand towards his rear end and grabbed onto what felt like a pole. He rubbed the pole up and down to see if it was latched on to anything, and it was. Karunuki screamed like heck and quickly scooted to the wall, "Why... why are you here!?" he asked as he hyperventilated in fear.
"I've always been here, my love, waiting for you to come to me..." This new person said. It was Karusaki, Karunuki's fiance' and greatest fear. Though Karunuki thought he had long been stripped of Karusaki's existence, it seemed that somehow Karusaki was able to get into the school.
"Well, I don't want you here! Leave me alone, you piece of vampire shit!" Karunuki spat the young man.
"My, my, you must still be nervous about our future marriage."
"I don't want to marry you! What part of that don't you understand!?"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 13, 2009)

(OOC: I'm going to assume Karu and Karusaki are in Dorm 13A.)

Nemu woke up to the sound of screaming. Not exactly her favorite way to wake up. Nemu raised her head to see Karu up against the wall with a look of fear plastered on his face. Nemu climbed down the bunk ladder and saw there was a visitor in the dorm. Nemu looked at the visitoe and then at Karu.
"Karu, who the hell is that person," ,Nemu then pointed at the visitor,"And why the hell should I care?"


----------



## EPIC (Aug 13, 2009)

Karu looked at the direction of his loving angel, then scurried out of the bed and behind her, grasping tightly as he whelped for help. "Help me, Nemu!" he screamed. "This guy is a gay and is trying to rape me!" 
Karusaki looked at the two indifferently and laughed at Karu's exaggeration, "My dear, you make such horrible exaggerations." he mocked. "Besides, how can you talk so ill of your lover?"
"Here's how! You're damned piece of vampire shit born from the deepest pit of Hell! Now leave me alone!" Karu continued.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 13, 2009)

Nemu glared daggers at the annoying vampire. Oh how she wanted to freeze all the fluids that ran through the vampire. But she couldn't, otherwise she'd be in trouble with the school. 
"Alright, Count F**ula! Give me one damn good reason why I shouldn't be reporting you to the school, let alone the local authorities, for attempted rape?!" Nemu demanded of the intruder.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 13, 2009)

Karusaki glared back at the girl and laughed, "My dear, I wasn't trying to rape him. I was merely trying to seduce him is all. Sheesh, such dramatic girls in this school." He took glare towards Karunuki. "Now, hurry, my dove, you and I have spent too much time here. Our marriage is soon to commence, we must not let our families wait any longer."
"No!" Karunuki retorted back. "I'll never marry you, not even if you chain me up and gag me! I'll never marry you!"


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 13, 2009)

Meeko had left the baths rather embarrassed last night and gone straight to bed. However this morning she was not happy, she wasn't exactly a morning person anyway and to being woken up earlier then she felt was necessary mad her angry.

"You guys are too noisy!" She shouted while throwing her bed covers off and glaring at everyone.

"What's with this racket so early in the morning?" she mumbled while giving a yawn and rubbing her head, "You think someone was trying to murder someone."

Meeko then turned her head towards Karusaki who she recognised from the springs the night before.

"Ah it's you," she muttered while rubbing her eyes, "I guess your a member of this dorm or something, right?"


----------



## EPIC (Aug 13, 2009)

Karusaki looked at the woman, who had just suddenly woken up in an angered state. "Ah its you, the woman who so beautiful tried to defend my Karu- chan. For last night, I thank you, but I shall be taking my leave soon with Karunuki."
"I told you already, I'm not leaving with you! Now leave me alone!" Karu continued to scream.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 13, 2009)

This vampire was really starting to piss Nemu off. She hated people who claimed that other people were their property, it absolutely disgusted her. 
"Can't you see that Karu-san doesn't like you? Besides, I bet Karu-san likes some else," Nemu said trying to defend Karu without having to resort down to violence.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 13, 2009)

Karusaki looked at the woman with disgust as if he had to kill her, "You dare trample onto our love?"
"What love!? She's actually telling you the truth, I don't like at all! In fact, I hate you!" Karu retorted.
"My dear Karu, my dear poor Karu... Have these witches manipulated you? Have they tainted your gentle heart with their foul darkness?" He lowered his head, then looked at the group with beastly eyes. "Then I shall, again, protect you from those who dare harm our love!" He ran towards the group in an angry rampage.


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 13, 2009)

"It's not like I went out of my way to do it," she mumbled while blushing.

"Can't you see that Karu-san doesn't like you? Besides, I bet Karu-san likes some else," Nemu said

Meeko nodded her head.

"That's right, beside Karunuki probably likes boys, I mean she's a girl after all, generally it's boys," Meeko looked towards Karu, "right?"

But what she said went on ignored, as exchanges were made and Karusaki ran towards Nemu and Karu.

Meeko then found herself towards the group herself and placing her body in front of Nemu and Karu as a shield.

"No fighting in the dorm!"


----------



## EPIC (Aug 13, 2009)

Karusaki stopped his rampage as soon as he heard the girls' misunderstanding. After a second of pausing, he began to laugh, "He hasn't told you yet?" He laughed.
"Don't say it!" Karu commanded.
"He's a guy! You can't tell?"
Karunuki froze in his place, his secret now out, its more than likely that its going to cause a huge commotion.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 13, 2009)

Nemu was grateful for Meeko for stopping a potential fight. Though after the vampire revealed Karu's secret, she really wanted to kill the vampire. Nemu glanced over at Karu, who seemed to be frozen in shock. Nemu then placed her arm around Karu as a way to try and comfort him. 
"Poor Karu, it's okay," Nemu said softly.


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 13, 2009)

"He's a guy! You can't tell?"

Meeko blinked.

"What?" 

She turned to look at Karu, "You're a guy? I mean it's kinda hard to believe, you're so girly."

Then something occured to Meeko, the hotsprings last night, her towel..."

"Wait a minute, a guy saw......" at this point Meeko went redder then should have been humanly possible, then fell straight to her knees with gloom cast all over her.

"I can never get married."


----------



## EPIC (Aug 13, 2009)

Karunuki fell over to his knees in defeat. Karusaki just continued to laugh, "Now you see, my dear Karu, you don't belong here. Let's leave this place..." 
Karunuki stood up, then continued to hide behind Nemu, "Yo-you're evil! You would even go as far as to call me a guy!"
"Stop with act already. Its so obvious, what girl acts that way? You're even cussed at me."
"I cuss when I'm scared, you piece of vampire shit! Its a habit!"


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 13, 2009)

Meeko looked toward Karunuki with tears pricking at her eyes. Why was he here if he was a guy? Meeko thought about it. He wouldn't have rejected Yuki's advances so desperately if he was here for perverted reasons. So he must have a good reason and this new girl was trying to ruin that.

"Even if I can't get married..." she said while getting up, "...Karu is my friend."

She walked over to Karusaki, "He must have his reasons for being here."

She then grabbed Karusaki by the top and looked angrily into his eyes, "If you try to ruin things for him, I'll never forgive you," she seemed to growl out the silver in her eyes flashing dangerously.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 13, 2009)

Nemu couldn't take this anymore. Karu, her first friend, was being tortured by a vile creature. Nemu looked up at the vampire with a firece look blazing in her eyes'.
"You're wrong! Karu does have a place here! Guy or girl, it doesn't matter. Karu is the first friend I've ever had and I'm not about to let some digusting, hideous creature take her away from me! Got it?!" Nemu said as she placed her arms tightly around Karu.


----------



## No One (Aug 14, 2009)

Yuki laying in her bed quietly just listening to the action going on inside the room, didn't really feel like intervening in something she didn't know about so she decided to just lay there. Then the Vampire revealed that Karu is a guy. The demon was shocked, but couldn't stand someone releasing such a thing to the public. Even though it completely made sense with all the girls all over him. But she couldn't stand guys that would release sensitive information so freely like that. And in a split second the demon was out of her bed before the blanket could hit the bed. Yuki was standing to the left of the Vampire, even though some others were taking care of it, she felt like having fun. The demon flashed a fanged grin and her eyes were bright red, no one wakes her up and no one hurts someone like that.

Nemu had already grabbed him but Yuki still wanting to have fun phazed around them, going so fast that there were after images of her around them, she stopped and grabbed the Vampire by the collar, lifting him off the ground.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 14, 2009)

Karusaki couldn't believe his eyes. These damned witches dared to intervene between his and Karu's engagement. With his beastly anger now released, he quickly escaped out of Yuki's grasp and grabbed Karu so fast that it looked like he teleported. He, then, ran out the door and headed towards the back of the school. "Witches!" he taunted as he ran, "No one will ever come in between our love! Not now, not ever!"
"Heeeellllppp MEEEEEEE!" Karu cried.


----------



## No One (Aug 15, 2009)

Yuki appeared before the vampire stopping him by grabbing his face and pushing back, his feet slide across the ground backwards before he rested in place a few feet away from Yuki. The demon flashed a fanged grin and decided to try her best to scare him off, she wasn't very sure if she could fight. Yuki touched her palm to the floor and slowly raised it, a large club formed and slowly came out as she lifted her hand. Her hand reached shoulder height and the weapon had formed, the demon grabbed the kanabo and spun it around before hitting it into the ground. Oni-ni-kanabo.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 17, 2009)

Nemu watched in awe as the demon summoned a kanabo. Obiviously, the woman had some skills. Nemu felt some kind of relief now that another person came to help.
'This will be quite interesting,' Nemu thought.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 17, 2009)

Karusaki was amazed that someone was just as fast as him, being able to push him off so easily. Thankfully, he was too distracted that Karunuki had escaped from his grasp a long time ago, and was just laughing at his disgrace. Of course, Karunuki hid behind Nemu, the only person he could trust at the moment as Yuki suddenly summoned a giant club. _She can do that?_ He thought as he witnessed the fight. 

Suddenly, a knock was heard on the door and the same person who punished Yuki earlier came back to free her of her curse, but only to see that she was about fight somebody, "Okay, who started this?" she asked. 
Karunuki pointed at Karusaki, "He did, ma'am. He's a guy who came in to kidnap me and Yuki was just about to drive him off."


----------



## Meekolli (Aug 17, 2009)

Meeko hadn't been as quick to run after Karusaki as Yuki had, she would usually unfortunately it was early morning and she still wasn't fully with it so to speak, plus she was so hungry.

She watched Yuki do her stuff and her eyes casually followed Karunuki run behind Nemu.

Suddenly a familiar person, the Executioner as some called her, entered the room Meeko had, had quite a few encouters with her before some for good reasons some for not so good reasons, but she gave a small nod of the head towards her in any case.

"Okay, who started this?" she asked.
Karunuki pointed at Karusaki, "He did, ma'am. He's a guy who came in to kidnap me and Yuki was just about to drive him off."

"Yeah yeah that," Meeko said while yawning and waving her hand in Karusaki's general direction.

Meeko casually gazed over at Karunuki once more a small look of disapproval in her eyes, she then went a sat on her bed her gaze not leaving him, she had many thoughts going through her head that seemed to revolve around this guy. Eventually she'd managed to get them in some sense of order and a small smirk appeared.

"OK so that's what the plan of action," she said loud enough for everyone to hear but not giving anything away. No that was something to reveal later.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 18, 2009)

Nemu looked at the woman who came in. She wasn't sure whether or not she should mention that the vampire supposedly to rape poor Karu.
"Ma'am, the vampire also caused trouble for the other people in this dorm by causing such a rukcus(sp?)," Nemu said.

((OOC: Ah! Brain fart.=_=))


----------



## No One (Aug 24, 2009)

Yuki took the kanabo and pushed the Vampire around in a circle till he was behind her, right next to 'The Executioner'. The Demon lowered the massive weapon to the floor and in a poof of smoke it disappeared. Yuki slowly looked at everyone else, since she was incapable of telling her what was going on, she needed the assistance of somebody else to explain the entire story. So she stood there in wait, hopping she wouldn't be in even more trouble.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 26, 2009)

"Well, well," said the "Executioner", "I guess, I should get to work." She picked up the boy after he was beaten around by Yuki, then went towards the young Oni and poked her forehead, "The seal's off, but don't cause any more trouble." She said as she walked out of the room, closing the door behind her before Karusaki can say something. 

Karunuki was relieved, he was finally rid of that wretched vampire once and for all, but now everybody still thinks that he's a guy. Oh well, he'll figure out his way out of this sooner or later.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 28, 2009)

Nemu was relieved that the vampire was finally gone. This surely was an interesting start to her day. Hopefully, the rest of her day would be some what normal. Nemu sighed and walked over to her luggage and pulled out her shower stuff.
"Well, now that that's over with. I'm going to go take a shower," Nemu said aloud.


----------



## Meekolli (Sep 1, 2009)

Meeko was glad to be finally rid of the troublesome vampire herself. After the executioner had left she looked at Karunuki, before getting up and making her way over to him.

"I want to know why you're here. I think I have a right too afterall..." Meeko trailed off her face beet red, "...you know the springs," she muttered quietly so only Karu could hear.


----------



## EPIC (Sep 2, 2009)

He sighed a little before Meeko came in to interogate him. She asked why he was here, of course, this was a very vague question that Karunuki could easily be answered. "Because I'm a girl and I need an education. Besides, there were thousands of other girls out there, what's your point?" He said calmly.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Sep 2, 2009)

Nemu grabbed her shower thing and a clean change of clothes. As she left the room she hoped that Karu would be okay as Meeko interogeted him. 
'He'll probably be okay,' Nemu thought to herself.


----------



## No One (Sep 2, 2009)

Yuki walked up to Karunuki as he was being asked questions by Meeko. "Yatta!" The demon exclaimed as she threw her hands up, now happy she had her voice back. She was right next to Karu now, Yuki put one hand on his shoulder and closely eyed him. "So is it true?" The demon was curious about karu actual gender now. 'Which are you?"


----------



## Meekolli (Sep 2, 2009)

Meeko blinked several times. Then Yuki came over and asked,

"Which are you?"

Meeko looked towards Yuki then Karu again.

"I was under the impression from that vampire fellow that you were a boy, and I'll tell you now I hate being lied too and I don't particularly want too have to ch-check myself," Meeko said blushing and spluttering at the end of what she'd said.

Managing to compose herself a little she continued.

"Look I won't turn you in if you are a boy. Like I said I'm sure you have a reason and I'm just not the deceiving and lying type, in fact I'm blunt and honest which apparently more people have issues with then you'd think, I just want to know the reason."

Meeko stopped for a second then added, "Then again I'm kind of wishing you aren't a boy because you're more feminine then I could ever dream of being."


----------



## EPIC (Sep 5, 2009)

Karu looked blatantly at Meeko, thinking to himself in whether he could trust her or not. Though, he didn't have much to lose, he felt more secure if he didn't tell anyone. At least, not yet. He let down his hair and shook his head a little, "Well, if you think about it, you and I were in the bath together, right? So, wouldn't that mean that you would've seen something that would've made me a guy? In fact, there were thousands of other girls there, too. So something should've popped up, right?" He walked over to his bunk, sighed, then laid down. "Though, if you want to check, you could do it in my sleep. I'm exhausted..."


----------



## Meekolli (Sep 7, 2009)

Meeko thought about what Karunuki said and slowly nodded.

"I suppose your right, I mean I don't have a reason not to trust you so I'll take your word for it, besides I don't particularly want too...um check."

Meeko grabbed her towels.

"I'm going for a bath, just hope I don't run into Momo again."

With that Meeko went to the baths.


----------



## EPIC (Sep 13, 2009)

Official Arc Pt. 2: The Vampire Hunts in the Springs!
--------------------------------------

With that Karunuki went to sleep and rested for a couple of hours. When he woke up it was dark and almost time for bed. So, he got up from his bed, grabbed his pajamas and left towards the school's hot springs again. There, he quickly undressed and wrapped a towel around his body. He walked out of the dress rooms and into the spring, where there were less girls than last time and it seemed much calmer. Poking the water to check if it was warm enough, he slowly sunk his feet into it and lazily sat on the ground, letting the heat of the springs soothe him from his toes to his head. "Well, this is a good way to take a bath." He said as he slowly relaxed all of today's stress away. 
"Yes, I do agree." A familiar voice sounded.

Karunuki turned towards his left, where the voice came from, and widened his eyes, ready to let out the biggest scream of his life, "What are you doing here, Karusaki!? You're supposed to be sent out of the school." He said in fright.
"Darling, I'm rich. I'm above the law." Karusaki said sleezily. "Speaking of which, I have finally gotten what I wanted! You, my dear Karunuki!"
"What are you talking about?"
"I've bought you from your mother..."
"My mother!" Karunuki nearly fainted, but was able to compose himself.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Sep 21, 2009)

Nemu had spent most of her day in the school's library reading up on certain topics. She'd been so busy reading she didn't notice what time it was until, the school's librarian; a woman that looked sort of like a cross between a goblin and a pixie came up over to Nemu's table.
"Miss, the library is about to close for the night. If you want you may check out those books if you're not finished with them," The librarian said. Nemu looked up at her and nodded as she gathered up her books into a pile to carry them over to the librarian's desk. The librarian quickily ran them through the scanner to check them out for Nemu. When she finished, she handed the books to Nemu and Nemu walked out of the library. 
Nemu made back to the dorm and dropped off her books. She looked at the time. The hot springs were still open. Nemu gathered up her hot springs stuff and made her way to the hot springs. When she made it the hot springs, she sensed something was amiss. When she stepped into the hot spring, the water around her went cold because of her being an ice spirit. She noticed from across the spring Kaur was talking with another person and didn't seem quite comfortable. Nemu sighed and shoke her head.
"Oh Karu, what did you get yourself into this time," Nemu said quietlly to herself as she swam over to Karu the the mystery person. As she swam closer, the mystery person turned out to be that annoying vampire. Nemu then over heard the last part about what the vampire about buying Karu from Karu's mother and being above the law. Nemu frowned at this. It digusted her when people would hide behind their wealth and power to avoid justice.
"You truly are a vile thing," Nemu said to the vampire as she swam closer to Karu and him.


----------



## No One (Sep 22, 2009)

Yuki felt a dip in the hot springs was a good idea. She made her way to the hot springs and got undressed. Yuki slowly made her way into the water, and dipped down under the surface for a second. As the demon came back up, she heard voices on the other side of the spring. Yuki slowly swam over towards the sound. As she grew closer, the body of Nemu became visible, then Karu, then the Vampire again. The demon grew a disgusted look on her face. She quickly made her way over there, water coming up on either side of her. The Oni stopped right in front of the vampire's face. "Listen you ugly vamp, do you want your ass beaten?" Yuki flashed a fanged grin, "Kicking your ass wouldn't be a problem, it would be the cleanup after."


----------



## Meekolli (Sep 24, 2009)

Meeko had spent most of the day training on her own. She had been slightly aggitated with everything that had happened recently and training often helped to calm her down.

"I think that's enough for today," she said to herself as she wiped some sweat from her forehead. 

After making her way back to the dorm she noticed no one was there. Meeko let out a sigh before grabbing her towel which made her remember something.

"I need Dad to send me some bigger towels."

She quickly hunted for a piece of paper and a pen and scribbled a letter to her father adding on the end that he was only to send her towels and nothing strange like he usually did. She made her way to post the letter and headed to the springs. She got undressed in the changing rooms and wrapped her towel around herself with some effort and used some safety pins she'd brought to pin it to avoid any accidents this time. As she exited the changing rooms she suddenly got a bad feeling that this was not going to be a peaceful bath and as she looked across the springs she saw why.

Meeko quickly made her way over to where everyone was gathered with the vampire.

"Is this some kind of joke! How are you still here!" she fumed.

She shook her head causing her long hair to fall out of the bun she'd put it in.

"On second thoughts I don't care. But if you start causing trouble for Karunuki then I won't hesitate to act and from the look on Yuki's and Nemu's face I bet they won't either."


----------



## EPIC (Sep 26, 2009)

"Meeko, Nemu, Yuki, I'm so glad you guys are here!" Karu hopped over and hid behind Yuki. He grabbed his cell phone, which he carried around with him for the past two days, and called his mother.
"Hello." the woman answered on the other line.
"Mom! Why did you sell me to Karusaki!?" He asked angrily.
"Because you need to mature, my dear little Karu- Succi." She said trying to act motherly. 

Karunuki quickly put the phone down, "My mother isn't a succubus, she's just a plain demon. There's nothing charming about her at all..." Karu tapped Yuki on her shoulder, "Could you please beat him to no end for me, please?" He asked.


----------



## No One (Sep 29, 2009)

Yuki smiled again, "You don't have to ask me twice." Before the Vampire could react, Yuki wrapped her hand around his neck, lifting him up and throwing him violently behind her. He skipped across the water as he flew to the other side of the hot spring. As he flipped over the surface of the water Yuki flew up next to him, quickly grabbing his leg and throwing him into the air before the Vampire could get time to do anything.

 As he plummeted back down, Yuki reached under the water and pulled her Kanabo out from under the water. The demon readied her weapon like a bat.
Yuki smacked the vampire with it sending him flying away. Yuki tried to see where he flew but lost track of him. "Maybe I should fight slower next time, let him react to something, make it interesting." Again, in a poof of smoke her giant weapon disappeared. "Wow, now I could use a rest." The Demon slowly slid under the water till only from her eyes up could be seen on top of the water.


----------



## EPIC (Sep 30, 2009)

Karusaki, who supposedly flew into the never- ending sky, reappeared behind a group of girls. "Really, now? Is that all you have?" He said as he grabbed one of the girls and put his mouth close to her neck. "Karunuki for this girl." He stated.

Karunuki, angered at the situation, had a change of heart. His eyes were different than before, more beast- like, and he gave off an aura that caused most of the girls in the spring to feel a form of sexual heat. "Karusaki..." He called sleezily, "I've given up, you could have me." He slowly walked up to Karusaki and pushed the girl aside,"From now on, I'm all yours."

"So, you finally saw the light." Karusaki said in glee, "Kiss me, then." The two boys kissed passionately like deep lovers, but slowly, Karusaki felt strange. The more deeply he kissed the one he loved, he felt as if his very life was being taken from his body. He looked at his hand and noticed that it was becoming older and more wrinkly. Scared, he tried his best to seperate his lips from Karunuki's, but to no avail. His strength soon completely depleted and all that was left of him became ash.

Karunuki wiped his lips and smiled, "Wow, I was at least hoping that he would be better..." He turned towards his group of roommates, _I wonder which one of them I could knock up?_ He thought in his head. He grabbed his things, put on his nightclothes, then left to bed.


----------

